# Karma question



## Shaheen (May 15, 2006)

Is there a way by which I can't find out which of my posts have received a Karma and by whom?


----------



## texasgirl (May 15, 2006)

go to your user cp. scroll down, that will give you the list of who, why and a little message.


----------



## Shaheen (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! I got one from you! Yay!


----------



## texasgirl (May 15, 2006)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Thanks! I got one from you! Yay!


 

 I try to remember to use it. I forget that it's there, to tell you the truth.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for asking this question!!  I had forgotten all about "karma", & just checked in & really enjoyed reading what I'd gotten.

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## lulu (May 30, 2006)

I have never come across this Karma feature before.....how/why do you give karma?  (sorry I am a bit of a techniphobe!)


----------



## texasgirl (May 30, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> I have never come across this Karma feature before.....how/why do you give karma? (sorry I am a bit of a techniphobe!)


 
Just below everyones names, there is a "give karma" button. Click on that and type inside the box any comment you want. You can give someone karma for helping you with a question, giving you tips on something, for a post that was extra helpful to you or, for just being a good sport or funny and making you feel good. There are different reasons to give karma, but, it's mainly for what you want to give it for. It's just a personal reward. You don't get anything for it, but, it makes you feel good to see that you got some for something that you did.


----------



## lulu (May 30, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> I have never come across this Karma feature before.....how/why do you give karma? (sorry I am a bit of a techniphobe!)


Hi lulu,
Texas told you how to give karma, now you can also go to the top of any page and find user CP there you will see some of the posts you've posted, scroll down and you will find the karma you've been given And who gave it to you.

kadesma


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jun 12, 2006)

So...I see that I received comments/karma from my user CP, and in that box is says x points. But that number is way different than the number of comments/karma? What is it?


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2006)

Each person has a different amount of karma to give out. The more you get karma, the more points you have to give out. So, you might have got 100 points from one person and only 1 from someone else. Does that help clear things up?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 12, 2006)

Can someone tell me where the user cp button is?


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2006)

Along the blue strip at the top of your page.


----------

